# Stucco Revival



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

This could go sideways quick as I am going to document a current project that I am hoping to have finished up this week. We did a cool roof systems and fabric embedded the parapet wall because there was/is no cap. The scrim was exposed at multiple points with open cracking and seams at almost every 90° angle. 3200 square ft of stucco, 4 bay doors. 

Requested all landscaping removed and to drop elevation to have proper clearance at base. Signage removed, all windows caulking removed to wrap high build Conflex smooth without any seam points. 
Shot 65 gallons in two coats on front face yesterday, have side with bay doors to go. We were doing repairs on Stucco header over bay doors and other areas around bay doors destroyed by forklift. Will get two coats on this side today. 

Color is going on front today. Sherwin Williams Super Paint Flat in three colors. I want to make this a play by play, as I need to get close to done before work resumes Monday.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Day 2.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking good. Is that a normal size job for your company?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

scottjr said:


> Looking good. Is that a normal size job for your company?


Just me plus 2 on this one. It's just paint. 





















Tried to get done so I could take tomorrow off for my birthday. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Here is two we did across the highway


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Good looking stuff. I bet it feels good riding by the finished work knowing you made that happen.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Tried to get done so I could take tomorrow off for my birthday. Not gonna happen.


Ha! We got the same birthday! :yes:

And a good looking job as always!


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice looking job!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ha! We got the same birthday! :yes:
> 
> And a good looking job as always!


I knew I really liked you Paul. In honor of our day after St. Paddys Day birthday, I think Steve Richards should write us an epic poem.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> I knew I really liked you Paul. In honor of our day after St. Paddys Day birthday, I think Steve Richards should write us an epic poem.


That would make working the day all the more bearable.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

My brother is the 18th also, but prolly a few years prior - '48.


Happy Birthday Para, Paul, and Brother Sandy 

OH, impressive looking job. :thumbup:


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Excellent work its looking good!


----------

